# Ammo Prices????????????????



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

:smt076
i was at my local wal-mart late last night and made a quick trip past the gun-ammo rack (ya they still have one there) and checked the prices on .38 spl and .357 magnum ammo... i just about cried.. the win white box .38 spls were $18 a box and the win white box .357 magnums were 10 bucks more tham that!! :smt076 i'm glad i started to reload about 25 yrs ago... who can afford these prices?? it's as bad as the gas prices!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's worse when you figure it all out. I am with you. If I didn't reload I sure couldn't shoot much. :smt076


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I currently do not reload. What does it take to get into reloading from a cost and equipment standpoint? I would only want to reload 38spl., .40 .45 ACP and 9mm Luger. I would have a constant supply of once shot brass available to me from my local range but that would entail cleaning the brass and taking out the old primers right? Are there any videos you would recommend? What are the time constraints/can I buy a fully automated system? If reloading do you need any special documentation or certification?


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

> but that would entail cleaning the brass and taking out the old primers right?


DsiG1,

even before buying a press I bought a tumbler with media and started cleaning the brass and stash it.

After I bought the press I started depriming the cleaned brass.
Some deprime first, then clean as discussed elsewhere.

There are almost fully automated systems. I saw some Dillon press which are told to achieve a production of 500 rounds per hour.
That's too much for me. A Lee loadmaster with some accessories will do. For many people, a Lee pro 1000 or Lee turret will also suffice.
If cost of initial investment is not important, you might consider one of the most advanced Dillon presses, in one night you might manage 2000 rounds.

Now, the different calibers is something to be investigated.
Some presses have caliber conversion kits, like The loadmaster, and pro 1000, some people though prefer to buy a second press for different calibers, conversion doesn't always coem cheap. You'll have to discuss thsi with other reloaders, I too am interest into caliber conversion.

one goodsource of reloading tips is previous posts in this section, another is gunstore owner where you'll buy your press, or other local shooters.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks mccoy. 

I currently take my shot brass (uncleaned) to a reloader who charges me .18 for 40S&W and .20 for 45ACP. The problem is that he sometimes takes over two months to fill my order. I currently have 2500 .40 and 1000 ,45 with him. I'm going there tomorrow to asses progress and I'll talk to him about reloading.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Been reloading for 10 years now, and my only regret is that I didn't have a dillon progressive press 10 years sooner.

I learned on rifle which was fine on a single stage, but the volume of pistol rounds I shoot could only be done on a progressive.

I used to load 50 pistol rounds a week, but now can do that in 20 minutes taking my sweet time.

Get a book about it and read it carefully, then make some informed decisions.

The initial investment hurts, but it does pay off dividends!

Good luck.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Roll your own. A decent press for speed with pistol caliber is a semi-progressive Lee classic turret. Here is a rough list of what you would need:

Lee Classic 4-hole Press $89
Lee Pistol Die Set $24
Lee AutoDisk Powder Measure $30
Lee Dual Disc Conversion $14
Lee Safty Primer $18
Case Tumbler ~$65
Case cleaning media $10
QUALITY reloading scale $55-90
2 (min) reloading books $34tot

For each additional pistol caliber (for max ease in switching) you would require:
4-Hole Plate $15
Lee Pistol Die Set $24
Lee Autodisk Powder Measure $30
-note, you could just transfer the original powder measure and adjust the disks

To actually reload say .45acp, you need 4 things, Brass, Primers, Bullets, and Powder. Assuming brass is free...

1000 .45acp FMJ bullets $110
1000 CCI primers $24
7000 Grains of Powder ($20 per 5000) so $30

So a total of $165/1000 or .165 per round plus the satisfaction of doing it yourself.

The more you buy, the cheaper it becomes, so if you shoot a LOT after you try out all the various powders/bullets and see what you like you can buy bulk and SAVE...it only costs me about $.132 per .45ACP round and they are nice 230gr FMJ rounds. I buy in batches of 5000-6000 depending on the load because thats how many handgun rounds 8lb jugs of powder will do.

You can easily go crazy with stuff. I'm an equipment whore, so I'm always buying new stuff, but I break about even with the cost of store ammo right now. Except .223 Rifle calibers are where the REAL savings are at.

And off my soap box...


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

With the single stage I'm using right now, I'm able to do 200 rounds a week withouth great problems, notwithstanding a pretty busy schedule.

But I'd really like to be able to do that 200 in just one hour and move on to bullet casting...

Anarius,
what about the .223 Remington calibers?

Do you know I had this thought (an obvious one, you'll say), leafing thru the Vihtavuori loading tables, it appears that it is a pretty unexpensive rifle caliber to reload and I'd like this factor to govern my choice of a rifle (also subject to local regulations on limited max number of handgun rounds allowed).

You already reloading that caliber?


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't want to invest in a full-progressive and I also hand-measure each load, so I don't have a terribly high ammo production, about 300rds/week. If reloading for a AR or semi auto you will probably need 'small base' dies (see thread in this forum). .223 is VERY cost effective to load. 100 bullets costs the same as 20 loaded rounds (around $19) if you buy small quantities. Powder is a much bigger expense than with handgun ammo, .223 ranges from 20-29gr per cartridge, and each pound of powder only contains 5000 grains. Primers are standard cost. To get the most out of your reloads you will need a primer pocket uniformer, flash hole de-burring tool, and a method of case trimming/chamfering. I don't usually bother with those steps for my handgun ammo.


----------



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

I had been wary to start my own reloading because, most importantly, I don't have the skill/knowledge base, but also because the fear that I couldn't do it as well as the major manufacturers. However, I've been experiencing some problems with Remington UMC ammo lately, and MagTech as well. If I can't find a cheap practice ammo, I will consider reloading, but it'll be a long learning curve I fear!


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Motorsporting,
I too had similar fears, but, even without having friends who showed me how to do, I did pretty well, reading material picked from the internet and tips posted here. My first reloaded rounds were not a masterpiece but they fired anyway. my second batch was far better, and now it's become run of the mill. Also, I'm reloading plain, simple 38 sp with LSWCs and that helps.
Probably starting with a single stage press would be best since you can get acquainted to the operation with ease, before eventually passing to the more advanced and progressive models.


----------

